# Cleaning stages



## Chudy (Apr 27, 2021)

Hello chaps,

I am new to car detailing. 
I bought polar blast, polar wash, shampoo and conditioner and polar seal.
Can you let me know what i should do in the stages and what i should buy additional to o this what got already.

Pls help me to understand basics


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

This is a good video

Based on your post above you will also need something to clean your wheels with. Many choices on the market. For me I like either Valet Pro Billbery as highly dilutible, Garage Therapy wheel shampoo (I use in a third bucket but can be applied using a pump sprayer). Then for periodic use I use something like Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel or Korrosol as an iron remover.

Also a glass cleaner - I like Gtechniq Perfect Glass, but equally there are a lot of good ones on the market

I would also invest in a quality set of buckets - two ideally. A decent wash media like a microfibre or chennile mitt, a good quality drying towel and some wheel brushes.

For the above, I use

Chemical Guys buckets with Grit Guards - all of the sponsors on here pretty much sell buckets - just pick one!
GTechniq Wash Mitt - not better than anything else, its just a decent quality microfibre mit. 
Liquid Elements Silverback drying towel
EZ Wheel Brush for the barrels 
Dedicated wash mitt for the front and a small detailing brush.
Waffle weave towel for glass


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Second the above. Also recommend having a look at the detailing world youtube page for some tips

Here's the 'back to basics' playlist. Worth a watch, then perhaps come back with any specific questions (because your current post is a bit... general)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLP2ss7EM3OOXxK08mOW4vvo_QsUCc1VI9

Don't get hung up on products at this stage. Focus on learning good techniques!


----------



## Chudy (Apr 27, 2021)

Thank you will watch it and try it on my car


----------

